# Need help with code for H/U



## SERfanatic (May 1, 2002)

Here is the story: when I bought my 200SX it came equipped with a nice Kenwood model#KDC-7011 H/U. The problem is that it requires a code to function???? I've already contacted the lot where I purchased the car but he has no idea nor wants to help me out. I also contacted KenwoodUSA but I haven't gotten any response back yet. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I've never looked at a carfax report, but does it have the previous owner listed? If so you might be able to call him and find out what you have to do to get it to work. Or you could try asking the dealer for the person's information. They might not give it directly to you but maybe if you find a cool guy at the dealership he might call the individual and ask?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

theres gotta be a way to do a master reset on the unit. and that info has to come from kenwood, try removing the deck to remove all power. after the power is gone, the memory on it should be gone as well.


----------



## SERfanatic (May 1, 2002)

I tried talking to the guy at the dealer where I bought the car but he won't provide me with that information. I also tried contacting the previous owner but no luck. I'm pretty sure there must be a way to master reset the H/U but I have no idea how to do it. I tried resetting already but it doesn't do anything regarding the code. I have looked at the manual on KenwoodUSA site but it doesn't especify anything regarding the security code. Hopefully *if* they answer back I might get some useful information.


----------



## wolf (Jun 23, 2003)

there is a master reset code. make good friends with your local kenwood dealer..... thier best friends are franklin, grant, and jackson. i can't for my life remember that code. i know it has to be done with the remote.


----------

